
Show HN: Enter Name, Become Domain - riverg
https://river.codes/domainify/
======
riverg
This exists because John Romero has a cool domain
([https://rome.ro/](https://rome.ro/)) and I was j̶e̶a̶l̶o̶u̶s̶ intrigued.

